# new witch for 2010



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well here is my new witch prop to add to my witch scene.Still have to get a pump and a potion bottle for her.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

here is another picture of her.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks totally evil - you're going to have one impressive witch scene if the rest follow in her ghoulish footsteps.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's 1 scary looking witch, I really like her and look forward to seeing the whole scene


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

What halloween without the witch


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job. So does she do laundry too?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the blank eye. she looks truely evil!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Cool! I've got the same mask - in fact just arrived in the mail. She's great looking. Are those Death Studios hands?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet! I agree you can't do Halloween without a Wicked Witch!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

She looks great! I love the hands and the blank eye too!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes the hands are from death studios.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I dig her


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That's one creepy witch! Good job!


----------

